# Buckeye is 18 and diagnosed with hemangiosarcoma



## leighlou (Feb 20, 2015)

Hello,
I have been reading everyone's experiences with hemangiosarcoma since my best bud, Buckeye, was diagnosed this week. He is at least 18 (we rescued him from a kill shelter 17.5 years ago and he was not a puppy). We are so fortunate that he has had a long healthy life, but right now that is not bringing me the comfort that it should. 

Buckeye had not been acting right for several months. I chalked it up to his advancing age. When I did finally take him his blood-work showed elevated liver enzymes. Two weeks later we decided to do a bile acid test and abdominal ultrasound. 

I knew that the ultrasound results were going to be bad when the radiologist called be back to a room after only 15 minutes. Long story short, he has a tumor on his spleen that likely has metastasized to other organs. The radiologists advice was to "take him home and love him" which is our plan. 

I am fairly certain that he had a small bleed last week and then again last night. He had a good amount of ascites, diarrhea, panting, vomiting, weakness and loss of control of his back legs. But then he rebounded. Last night was the same thing. These two episodes were only a week apart.

Does anyone know if there is a correlation between the frequency of bleeds and how long we will have with him? He is doing better that he was last night, but he is sleeping a lot and not drinking as much as he usually does (which was a ton).

Thanks in advance for any advice or insight. We have a plan in place for when/if the crisis arises. I have committed to stay with him 24/7 to be sure that if he does go into distress we will be able to act quickly.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. 
I'm sorry about your boy's diagnosis. 

Were you given any pain medication to give him? Panting is a sign he may be in pain. 

I'm not sure about the time frame for bleeds, some other members may be able to answer your question. 

Have you talked to your Vet about them and what to expect?


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Hello and welcome to the forum. I don't have any advice to offer but hope you will have some precious time left with Buckeye, 18 is an incredible age.


----------



## leighlou (Feb 20, 2015)

Thank you for reminding me! Yes, he has tramadol for pain as well as xanax. I try not to give him the xanax unless he absolutely needs it because it makes his weakness worse. The tramadol does not seem to make him "loopy" but I wonder if it is strong enough.

My vet says that this disease is a day by day journey. She said that he will tell me when it is time to let him go. It is so hard because when he is good- he is good. But you feel like you are just waiting for a ticking time bomb to explode. I feel so guilty because I do not want him to suffer for one second. I keep remembering a statement that I read: "Dogs do not fear death but they fear pain." He is such a loyal and comforting dog that I don't think he will show me how bad he is hurting.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

You will know in your heart when it's time. 
When they start to have more bad days than good ones, that's how I knew it was time. 

My boy was on tramadol, it helped quite a bit.
Does the bottle say how many you can give per day?
I want to say when I was giving it to my bridge boy, I could give up to 3 per day.


----------



## Carmel (Feb 9, 2015)

My dog passed away at home last year. He stopped eating a few days before, stopped drinking and slept the whole day before he died. He did not want to get up but I could wake him up. I gave him water through a dropper a few times an hour and put a potty pad under him. That night I lifted him up on the couch with me so he was on one end and I was on the other and we shared a pillow in the middle. He gently passed away about 4:50 in the morning. I did not want to put him through the trauma of taking him in, as the last dog I did that with was so scared and shaking being at the vet and he died on the table anyway. He too was old and had the same symptoms as my Golden. For about the last 6 months before he died he had some bad days where he would not eat or get up, but then he would get better again for a while. Hope yours too is peaceful for you both!


----------



## leighlou (Feb 20, 2015)

Yes, I can give him 1 and a half 2-3 times per day. I think that I will call my vet and check in with her just to give her an update. He just got up and ate some chicken and rice and took a quick potty break outside. My husband gets back in town tonight so I am sure when Buckeye sees him he will feel a lot better. Buckeye loves me....but he LOVES my husband!


----------



## Carmel (Feb 9, 2015)

Great news. Eating is a VERY good sign!


----------



## leighlou (Feb 20, 2015)

That is exactly what I am praying for. I just want him to have a peaceful passing. Sorry about your loss.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Ask your vet about a Chinese herb that stops bleeding. I think the name is Bao Yunan but you can search the forum under the cancer thread and likely find it. Several folks whose dogs have had hemangiosarcoma (what your old sweetie has) have used it successfully to buy a little more time. I think the longer you have them, the harder you fall in love with them, so it's not really much comfort that he's lived a very long life, just that much harder to let him go. Wishing you, your husband and your senior sweetheart a peaceful journey toward getting his angel wings.


----------



## leighlou (Feb 20, 2015)

It's been an emotional 24 hours. Buckeye continued to eat (although less) but stopping drinking all together. This afternoon he has taken a few small drinks of water and eaten a little. I have been feeding him white rice and chicken, so there is some water in the rice that is providing a little hydration. Isn't it odd that he will eat, but not drink? He also lost control of his bowels this afternoon right after he ate. All in all, he is slowly winding down. I am so thankful that he does not seem to be in pain....just sleepy.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry, I know how hard this is. 
Maybe take a syringe and squirt some water in his mouth or give him some broth that doesn't contain any salt.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Keeping you and Buckeye in my thoughts, I will say a prayer for him.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Thinking of you all and wishing you many more happy waggy tail times together and a very peaceful passing when it's time x


----------



## wjane (Oct 12, 2013)

You are both in my prayers. I know how hard this must be for you.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm sorry you are dealing with this.
I would ask about getting some yunnan bayaio. It is an herb that is supposed to help prevent or stop bleeds. When my golden had hemangio it is what the onco vet gave me. She got 2 every morning and 2 every night. There is a little red pill hidden in the middle of the packet that is supposed to help with an active bleed.
To my knowledge it doesn't matter how many bleeds. It could be lots of little bleeds or 1 big bleed at the end, it's just which bleed doesn't stop.
A way to tell I there is an active bleed is if the paws are cold or the gums turn very pale.


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

Oh it is so very hard to go through this. You have been together so very long. Our Golden died at 8 in October from Hemangio and he was eating and drinking right until the end and we never even knew he was so ill. Now that I look back I can see the signs were there. The days I guess he had his bleeds he would sleep more, not finish his entire dinner but would finish it later. Maybe your boy is having a bad day today but tomorrow might be a better day and you may even find that he drinks again. I was told they do not experience a lot of discomfort with this illness - the bleeds make them weak though and not have energy for much. I have heard that after a bleed they can regain more energy so let's hope that Buckeye has a better day tomorrow. Thinking of you - it's so hard to go through this.


----------



## leighlou (Feb 20, 2015)

Thank you all for the kind words. I have been reading all of the sad stories on this thread and my heart breaks for everyone. It is such an emotional roller coaster- I go from being calm, to terribly sad to angry. 

On a happier note, it is snowing like crazy and Buckeye walked out and buried his nose in the snow. He has always loved a fresh blanket of snow to run through. Even though he didn't run, he found a way to enjoy it. I finally figured out how to attach some photos from the past few days.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Wow what a beauty, thank you so much for sharing. A precious precious boy. So thrilled he enjoyed the snow. X


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

He is just so beautiful x


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Don't let him suffer, he is way too sweet for that, we have to help them leave this world, been there many times.


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

OMG what a gorgeous boy, he certainly doesn't look his age! As far as tramadol goes - you can give him way more then you have been. Assuming you have 50 mg pills - you can probably give up to 4 two or three times a day. 

Needless to say ask your Vet of course, but I'm fairly certain they can take way more Tramadol. 

Love your special, special boy and know that all of our hearts are with you at this time.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Buckeye's beautiful. 
I am so glad he was able to get out and enjoy the snow.


----------



## TonyRay (Feb 5, 2008)

Our Golden Girl Savannah mae had the same deadly cancer back in August.
it was a huge tumor on her skin..Had it been on an Organ, she would have only lasted 2 months. she had it removed thru surgery and was on chemo treatment every 2nd week for 10 weeks and then a Maint pill each day... we were told that we were buying her some time by what we were doing.. 
she was never in any pain or showed it..
she was the same ole girl as far as playing, eating etc.
few weeks ago she was starting to slow down.,., lot of just not wanting to get up off the floor.
then for couple days she would not eat. [forgot to mention she developed a cough a month or so ago that sounded like a cat clearing her throat].
wife noticed some blood coming out of here nose and mouth so we took her right away to the vet.
dr wanted to do a chest xray and long story short, the cancer had spread to her lungs..
Our Dr told us she had maybe a couple days....
we gave the final act of love to a wonderfull creature who wagged her tail and loved us every single day of her life since a 6 month old pup.
she had a wonderfull spoiled life and we stayed with her as they gently put her to sleep.
yes she walked in the vets on her own 4 paws and no she didn't look like a dog who only had a few days left but rather than bring her home and possibly wake up in the middle of the night freaking out because she couldn' breath and was bleeding and needed to be taken immediatly to the Emergency animal hospital, we decided to let her go then and not make this Nightmare any worse...
she was cremated alone and I can tell you that after we got her ashes a week later, She is back home where she belongs and it does somewhat help in the healing process.
I would not drag this out.. there is no cure and prob never will be for the horrible Cancer that strikes too many goldens..
It travels thru the blood which is what makes it so hard to harness.
Our Girl was only 9..


----------



## leighlou (Feb 20, 2015)

goldensrbest said:


> Don't let him suffer, he is way too sweet for that, we have to help them leave this world, been there many times.


I promise that he is not suffering. He still has happy moments and we have a plan in place when/if he has a crisis. My vet told me that this tumor can just as easily result in a slow bleed that will make him sleepy and he will pass gently in his sleep. I have canceled all of my obligations and will be with him 24/7 to be able to act quickly if it is needed.


----------



## leighlou (Feb 20, 2015)

Buckeye did great last night. He has started drinking again so that has been a big relief. I spoke to my vet late in the afternoon and she said that we could increase the tramadol to 2 pills every six hours if needed.

I appreciate all of the kind words and recommendations. Some of you have urged us to have him put to sleep and believe me, this has crossed my mind many times. I have read all that I can about this disease and know that our time is limited. I also know that I have a plan for every possible emergency that can arise. If/when he seems to be in pain that we cannot manage, or if he is having distressing symptoms, we will make that decision. For now he is just acting like a dog whose life is winding down.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

That is the thing with this cancer. The bleed stops and the body reabsorbs the blood and then they seem almost normal until the next bleed.
I took my girl in because she didn't eat breakfast and just seemed off. The vet found the tumors in her lungs and spleen. The bleed stopped and by lunchtime she was normal. Had I not taken her to the vet I would have just assumed she had a tummy ache that morning and was fine.
I would look into getting the yunnan bayaio.


----------



## TonyRay (Feb 5, 2008)

understand Completely.
The morning we put our sweet Savannah Mae to sleep,
she was looking fine..
walked on her leash into the vets as normal.
who would have guessed that after an xray that showed cancer spread to her lungs and a prognoses of may 3-4 days, we would end up putting the sweet thing to sleep that same morning... it was just too fast... but we now have her ashes and she is home where she belongs...it does help a lot..
had we brought her back home that day, it could have been a bigger nightmare.


----------



## leighlou (Feb 20, 2015)

TonyRay,
I am so sorry to hear this. Cancer is such an awful disease- whether it is in humans or animals.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

My latest passed on golden boy was wagging his tail to the end... he was at an emergency/specialty clinic and his heart and lungs were filling with blood and we had already tried everything possible to save him. I asked the vet how I can possibly make the decision to let him go when he is so happy to see us and wagging his tail. She said: Goldens will wag till the end. He did, he passed peacefully in our arms. 
It was the last act of love we could give him - bleeding to death internally is not peaceful. We went through the same thing again 9 months later with our lab mix. 
Hemangiosarcoma claimed four of my fur kids. My first golden just collapsed out of the blue at night, taking him to the vet, emergency surgery which he did not survive. He passed as soon as he was under anesthesia. 

My second golden was in treatment, after showing signs of belly distension and pain, within 24 hours he went from walking to having to carry him. He was deemed stable and my vet did not know much about hemangio. Since I am a LVT, my boy was sent home with me with IV fluids and meds, to return in the morning, since they did not have a night crew. Emergency vet also deemed him stable to be at home. Well, I had him home for maybe 2 hours, when he crashed and he died in my arms - it was not peaceful and painless. 

I think all the deaths of my fur kids will haunt me for the rest of my days, with either decision whether to let them go or it being taken out of our hands - we will feel guilty and that we did not do enough, even though we did the best and all we could. 

I wish your boy a peaceful and painless passing when the time comes.


----------



## leighlou (Feb 20, 2015)

He was the gift we didn't deserve. He is now at peace with nothing but blue sky's ahead. I hope that he is now meeting all of your beloved pets that have been taken by this horrible disease and that they will all visit us in our dreams tonight to let us know that they are happy and watching over us.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I am so very sorry, what a beautiful boy. God bless you sweet Buckeye.


----------



## Moose15 (Feb 12, 2015)

I am so sorry for your loss. He sure was a beautiful boy.


----------



## Makomom (Feb 28, 2012)

You are so blessed to have 18 years with Buckeye.
My heart goes out to you as I know exactly what you and your family are going thru right now. 
Buckeye is now running free in a beautiful place called Rainbow bridge waiting for the day he will meet up with you again.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

You are blessed at having him this long,but I know your heart is broke, how did you know it was time,if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## leighlou (Feb 20, 2015)

I began to see a change in how he was breathing and the pain medicine was barely holding him. I called the vet and asked to bring him in to get their opinion on his breathing. I think that the tumor was in the process of rupturing as we were at the appointment because he began to have diarrhea and his breathing got even worse. She said that she could keep him comfortable for a few hours, but it looked like this was the beginning of the end. I feel so blessed to have been able to put everything aside and have spent this time caring for him and being able to put or plan into action to prevent him from suffering. 

I just wish that love was enough to kill those tumors. If it was, I think that every one of us would still have our dogs.


----------



## Carmel (Feb 9, 2015)

I'm so very sorry. I know how you feel. My Carmel has been gone a year and the house still feels empty without him. He was our joy! Even though they had good long lives, it doesn't take away the emptiness of our being without them...


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Know that you did the loving action,by helping him to pass.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rest in peace, sweet Buckeye!*

You are so right-if love could cure them we would all still have our dogs.

I added Buckeye to the 2015 Rainbow Bridge List:
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...rainbow-bridge-list-2015-a-2.html#post5451258

You did the right thing, by sparing him from anymore pain.


----------



## leighlou (Feb 20, 2015)

Thank you all for the kind words. I wish that I could say that we were all doing well, but we are too heartbroken for words. We received Buckeye's ashes back this morning, so at least he is back home with us.


----------



## MommyMe (Jan 20, 2014)

I am so sorry for the loss of your precious boy. What an amazingly long life, full of love. Such a gift, though I'm sure this doesn't ease your pain.

Hugs for you.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am so sorry. What a wonderful thing to have your precious Buckeye for so long. that in itself is a miracle. We lost our 7 year old adopted blind Great Pyrenees to hemangioscrcoma on Sept. 23. We had only had this awesome boy for 3 1/3 weeks. He was fine one day, eating his 3 meals (fed him 3 smaller meals a day), even doing his pyr patrol of our yard to make sure all was fine. He had already leanred the layoff our yard and it was so wonderful seeing him confident enough to trot round the yard. The next day--he wouldn't get eat at all, collapsed as we took him to the car to go to vet, was bleeding out, ultrasound show ruptured tumor on spleen. We let him go right then as vet said surgery wouldn't save him. And we had lost our 13 year old golden girl, Honey just a month and 10 days earlier, also to cancer, just a differenct kind.


----------

